# LGD outside of the fence



## mamahen (May 11, 2002)

What if I wanted a dog on the outside of the fence, keeping the critters in. How would you go about this? Our fence is 3-4 strands hot electric.

My goats are driving me loony and I'm thinking this way would work better for us.


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

I think what you are thinking about is more in the herding dog category. I would not want my LGD chasing my cattle. That is the job for a herding dog. LGD are too big and too determined for that job. Once they get something in their head, it is a real job to break them of the habit.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Add a few more strands to the fence.
They don't have to be hot wires, but just fill the gaps


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

My MIL raises goats ...and she always says "throw a pail of water on the fence, if water comes out on the other side...so can a goat". LOL


----------



## mamahen (May 11, 2002)

There was a drastic happening at our farm on Saturday that changed our herd dynamics. I was just trying to think "outside" the box a bit.

Usually my goats are very good about staying in. Fence is at maximum voltage and they are just jumping or running through.

I really don't want the dog to chase them, I guess. And my goats are little snots to dogs. Mad pygmy doe = let's chase dog. My bassets are no help. 

We are looking at more of an "estate" guardian dog. One to patrol the acreage & let us know (barking, whatever) that something is not right. A dog that does not necessarily need to be in with the animals, or in the fence, but that will protect them. Does that make any sense?

Would a dog be able to do that? I mean, I know that one could, but would that make sense to do?


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

You are describing a Germen bred German Shepherd dog. They are living fences, and their original job was to trot back and forth all day in a line to keep the flock inside the area where they had been left by the shepherd.


----------



## Mrs. Mucket (Apr 22, 2010)

mamahen said:


> What if I wanted a dog on the outside of the fence, keeping the critters in. How would you go about this? Our fence is 3-4 strands hot electric.
> 
> My goats are driving me loony and I'm thinking this way would work better for us.


A LGD can work the outside of an animal pen, as long as the LGD can move all around it and patrol the perimeter. Our Maremmas defend a 3-acre fenced area that includes our home, barn, orchard, garden and small livestock area. Within that area we have chicken pens with 48" field fencing. The dogs walk all around the pen on their patrols and sit outside it to watch the chickens. The chickens come out sometimes but the dogs don't go in. We are planning another chicken growout pen with a "mote" around it for the dogs. 

Is that kind of what you meant?


----------

